
Make Excel One-Click Easy with AXbean QuikBots (now in Beta) - axbean
http://www.axbean.com/store.html
======
axbean
Our goal with AXbean QuikBots was to do the impossible: turn MS Excel, the
most complicated popular software in the world, into the simplest and most
user-friendly software ever.

That meant reimagining every feature to make it not only faster to learn and
to get projects done, but also better. The result is more than just a new
tool. It's the future of Select, Click, and Done.

And now, with over 25 of the most popular and most used features at your
control, Excel is even more capable. And so are you.

